# Mousse



## southerncook (Oct 4, 2004)

I've been trying to duplicate some of the dishes I made when I was first married and trying to do everything 'right'.  One of them was the Mccall's recipe for choc. mousse. I have the recipe, but cannot believe that recipe! I remember it was wonderful, but then I was 19 and very thin, if I tried that today it would ruin us all, but still, I'm considering it!!!
question... anyone have a tried and true version of the above, w/maybe, well half the butter???


----------



## jasonr (Oct 4, 2004)

Reduce the butter? Blasphemous.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 4, 2004)

ahh, you know the true recipe to a 'real' chocolate mousse, well done.
I guess I shouldn't even try to mess with an icon of the food world, or I may be made to eat the jello style forever!!


----------

